# Toronto Frags



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Interested vendors PM me please. 
All questions will be answered in PM's only
Thanks!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Hey Dave*

Pm sent lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sweet.... Get a fire under that.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Trying to but my lovely wife is saying "can we do that after disney?"
She is always right...right?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, alot of people have asked so I'll answer in here.
Tentative sunday in october. Working with the vendors as we speak to lock down a specific date.

Thanks!! Here we go!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Trying to but my lovely wife is saying "can we do that after disney?"
> She is always right...right?


That depends&#8230;.when are you going to Disney??

&#8230;..nevermind. Of course she is right.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Sorry guys, alot of people have asked so I'll answer in here.
> Tentative sunday in october. Working with the vendors as we speak to lock down a specific date.
> 
> Thanks!! Here we go!!


October is good and making sure it's a Sunday is better.

London Fragfest picking the month of April was a terrific choice and havng it on a Sunday is best for these events.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

October sounds like a great month for this.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

fireangel said:


> October sounds like a great month for this.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There has been an overwhelming response to this years frag fest!! If you haven't already do so, please send me your email address in a PM so I can further contact you.

I'll also be stopping by to see people once I get back from vacation to personally talk to them about it.

Thanks!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Team MJC is down to tango !!!


-Tony


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I should be good for it. Depends on the date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll get an official date when I get back but the location we're having it at knows this already. Glad to have alot of amazing people on board already.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Back from vacation and back to work. I'm going to try to lock down alot of the info this week and I'll keep you guys updated. 
Thanks for tagging along


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

awesome! hope everyone enjoyed the trip!
I can not wait to hear more about the event. I am already busy fragging corals to get ready.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Dave Ill talk to you when I come back from my vacation Im always in all the way


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any updates for us Dave? even just some small tidbits of info.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Tidbits is close to timbit, im sure he'll respond soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

TIMBITS!!!!!!

Location is booked and website will be up by next weekend. I will be contacting all individuals who are interested this week although it will be a first come first served basis

Thanks guys!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

awesome news Dave! i can not wait to hear from you.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

great can't wait to get details


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any new information for us Dave?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, Alex has me busy this weekend so I have no time to finish the website  

Blame him for it


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

What is the scoop here?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Yes, Alex has me busy this weekend so I have no time to finish the website
> 
> Blame him for it


Lol  common Dave move your culo


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Kraken will be there =) Ready for action!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I am having to cancel this due to an overwhelming amount of stress and work.
Makes me sad to do it


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

that is really sad to hear. I skipped on doing the vaughan show for the Toronto one 

I hope things get less stressful and better for you


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well that is really bad news. I was counting on this.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Bummer. Hope things get less hectic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Someone can always take over where you left off =)


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very sorry to hear of your stresses 

Hey I can't do websites but I could organize the Pope's next visit !

Let's call a meeting and I can pitch in ! 

As they say; The show must go on !


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How about J_T/MAST to take over?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

notclear said:


> How about J_T/MAST to take over?


+1 for this great idea


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If scheduling permits - I'll see if I can plan this. I'll start from scratch. I'll start a new thread accordingly.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> If scheduling permits - I'll see if I can plan this. I'll start from scratch. I'll start a new thread accordingly.


Now we are cookin' with gas!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

fury165 said:


> Now we are cookin' with gas!


Don't burn the rice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Taipan said:


> If scheduling permits - I'll see if I can plan this. I'll start from scratch. I'll start a new thread accordingly.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

uniboob said:


> Don't burn the rice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey hey hey! Just because a couple asian guys are talking about cooking it doesn't have to involve rice


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha  all in good intentions. Trying to get red fired up


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

fury165 said:


> Hey hey hey! Just because a couple asian guys are talking about cooking it doesn't have to involve rice


This is like saying, you look Chinese, so you must be from china or if you are brown skin, you must be from india..............hahahahah


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Wwhhhhaaaatttt? We got another food war going on? Did someone mention ribs?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

All jokes aside Red if you are able to make Toronto frags happen that would be great. 

Had an awesome time last year and based on what I saw it seemed to be a great turn out. 

It's a lot of work but I'm sure we can get volunteers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Let's see how deep I fall face flat into this.....*



fury165 said:


> Hey hey hey! Just because a couple asian guys are talking about cooking it doesn't have to involve rice


.....I was waiting for the comments on driving skills and mass production of counterfeit goods comments  .....



uniboob said:


> Haha  all in good intentions. Trying to get red fired up


.....yeah; like I need to really get more "fired up" for being in an enclosed area of hobbyists and their reefing eye candy and reefing gadgetry .....



Crayon said:


> Wwhhhhaaaatttt? We got another food war going on? Did someone mention ribs?


....No war. No conflict. As another person so eloquently coined it; no "RibGate". As Explor3r puts it: "I'm a lover; not a fighter. Make love, not war" (but it doesn't mean he can't fight if necessary) 



aquatic_expressions said:


> All jokes aside Red if you are able to make Toronto frags happen that would be great.
> 
> Had an awesome time last year and based on what I saw it seemed to be a great turn out.
> 
> It's a lot of work but I'm sure we can get volunteers.


I'm cautiously optimistic that this small knit community and I will be able to make some magic and have a special event in the months to come. I want to make it abundantly clear that I'm not here to take the wind out of anyone's sails nor am I here to step on anyone's toes. My goal is to humbly fill this temporary void. IF timing and my patience permits; I would love to use this as an opportunity to give back to a great niche community of reefing addicts and enablers which I have richly taken SO much from.  This afternoon's Fragmeet event is proof that there is ample interest and support. Proline Aquatics, Orphek, and a lot of local vendors big and small have shown interest and are willing to dedicate resources. Whether or not I take the mantle and proceed; only time will tell. I will investigate, research, and follow up in the weeks to come. If it is feasible; I will endeavour to dedicate my time and resources to a hobby centric worthwhile event. If I can not dedicate the proper time and energy that something of this magnitude entails; I will respectfully bow out.

It would be remiss not to take this opportunity to thank the OP for the work and dedication that has transpired thus far. Sentiment was in the proper place at the onset of this original venture. Thank-you.

P.S. - A LOT of thanks to those that have shown me support and apologies regarding the livestock and invertebrates in general that lost their lives this evening to provide my meal tonight


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Red any updates if this event is still being held?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Just read this now Red but I hope this is not an excuse to put off your own build which I was eagerly anticipating 
But if there's anyone that can frag, bag and gab at the same time, it would be you. This will be epic.
I'll help out with a website!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Update will be made on a separate thread this evening. I won't make any excuses; and it's not fair to leave people hanging in the dark any further.

While the response of moral support (and otherwise) has been great; it is unfortunate that I can not commit to this particular event - specifically the timing. I will not put my name on a "half-ass" event. If I'm going to jump in....I will jump in head first and run full tilt into concrete.

There IS still hope for a "white night" to continue this marathon; and I am awaiting to hear from them soon.

On a positive note; I do intend on arranging an event in the future.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Taipan said:


> Update will be made on a separate thread this evening. I won't make any excuses; and it's not fair to leave people hanging in the dark any further.
> 
> While the response of moral support (and otherwise) has been great; it is unfortunate that I can not commit to this particular event - specifically the timing. I will not put my name on a "half-ass" event. If I'm going to jump in....I will jump in head first and run full tilt into concrete.
> 
> ...


I commend you Red for not wanting to do a half ass event. I can't wait to hear about the event in the near future that you will be doing... eagerly waiting to hear the details... If the "white knight" can chime in that would be great as last year's event was amazing from what I remember and would hope that this event has a 2nd, 3rd, 4th year.....


----------

